# SpeedStream Speedstream 6520 , upgrade firmware



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

I have got Speedstream 6520 modem, I tried to update firmware from the link below:

http://bigpond.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/bigpond.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_page=1­&p_faqid=12383#2

I follow the instructions, not thing happened, software utility stays sitting there for ages to initialize.

I tried to upgrade from two different PCs, using two different cables, and two different router's ports.

I downloaded software on two different PCs to eliminate the possibility that the firmware might have corrupted.

Any advise where might the problem ?


----------



## R3bel (Sep 18, 2008)

I am one of the unlucky people who has the same problem as yours so here is whatever help I have found for this nasty problem. It will be easier that a firmware image can be found so you can manually upgrade it from the interface but you just got what you have and bigbond is so kind to let us have it! 

zillah, no luck on my side too, have tried all kind of version of the firmware executables files from different source, it did not work.

But ... 

When I ran the file from your link on a different PC, the one which did not work has Vista on it but could be some security issue since I was not the original administrator even I have the admin role but because the site did indicate to have admin rights as the one who first setups the pc.

So, the other PC running Win2k with SP4, plug on a ethernet cable and hooked it directly to one of the modem ports, and the upgrade tool just detects and allows me to update the firmware.

Still I do not know the real reason why it did not work on Vista, but still I do have a problem still unresolved which is the download speed which were supposed to change but it is still the same!

Good luck!


----------

